# Shimano chains HG93, HG73, HG53 same wt. Why pay more?



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

.Just wondering about chains. I've always purchased Shimano chains. Not trying to save weight there, but rather dollars.
So I usually find the cheapest deal on the HG73 or HG93.....
Right now, I see the HG53 for $12....

My concern is.......What is it about the HG53 compared to the other two models I've been using that I should know. 
If the weight is listed as almost identical, then why is the HG73 better than the HG53?
BTW, I get huge miles out of the HG73..... 
How, if at all, is the HG53 inferior?

I've never noticed any difference between the HG73 and the HG93.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

They're all the same weight, the price difference is in the finish.

7701 - has that silver finish on inner and outer plates
HG93 - has the silver finish on only the outer plates, dull grey on the inner
HG73 - dull grey finish on inner and outer plates
HG53 - dull grey outer plates, that horrid browny finish on the inner plates

I guess all the different finishes have different levels of corrosion resistance, there's probably other differences in the pins aswell though.


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

aussie pretty much nailed it on the head. the weights are the same however what youre paying for is the teflon-like coatings on the plates. the metal coatings allow for a smoother operating chain and better yet, a chain that sheds grease and dirt more easily. thus, cleaning doesnt take as long and the life of the chain is prolonged.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Otoh....*



Chester said:


> .Just wondering about chains. I've always purchased Shimano chains. Not trying to save weight there, but rather dollars.
> So I usually find the cheapest deal on the HG73 or HG93.....
> Right now, I see the HG53 for $12....
> 
> ...


The XT chains are on sale for $22 all the time at places like Performance Bike.


----------



## mtbdcd (Mar 23, 2005)

I do not keep track of mileage on my mtb chains. But on the road i get about 50% more miles on a DA chain over an Ultegra chain. I suspect the same would be true on the mtb chains. However the DA chains are 50% more expensive, so cost is a wash. But do not have to change them as often.


----------

